# Haibike Ride SE in Leverkusen gestohlen.



## Tokyorider (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute aus der Umgebung.

Man hat mir heut mein Hai Ride SE gestohlen.

Es stand in der Friedrich Ebert Str. 104a hinter meinem Laden. An einem Fenstergitter angeschlossen.

Es sind 2 Sinti/Roma gesehen worden, die das Rad mitgenommen haben.
War natürlich schon bei der Polizei etc.

Also wenn jemand das Bike sieht, bitte unter 0214-3283180 bescheid geben (Nummer vom Geschäft) oder direkt an die Polizei wenden.





Hai Ride SE
Farbe: Gold-matt
Schaltung, Schaltwerk XT 08
Bremsen: Magura Louise Ventidisc
Gabel: Rock Shox Domain
Dämpfer: Fox RP3
Auffällig sind noch Odi Griffe mit rot-eloxierten Klemmringen sowie ein rot- eloxierter Schnellspanner von Hope.
Pedale: Brave Killah in grau
Sattel Allay Sport mit Luftkissen und Pumpe (entgegen zum Bild)
Vorbau, Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller
Reifen: Nobby Nic.

Das Rad ist in einem sehr guten Zustand...nur die Dämpferwippe hat einen kleinen Kratzer.

Finderlohn ist Ehrensache!

Und falls jetzt Leute denken...mmmmh...den Tokyorider hab ich ja im Zusammenhang mit dem Diebstahl schonmal gehört....genau ich bin der dem man vor knapp nem Jahr ein Specialized Enduro geklaut hat.


----------



## Manni (16. Oktober 2008)

Tut mir ja sehr Leid für Dich, aber wieso fährst Du mit so einem Rad zur Arbeit, insbesondere wo Dir dort doch letztes Jahr (selber Ort, fast genau auf den Tag genau vor einem Jahr) schonmal ein Rad geklaut wurde??????

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4130918&postcount=1

Fazit: Nächstes Jahr am 12 Oktober solltest Du zu Fuß gehen und im Hinterhof mit ner dicken Eisenstange lauern.....


Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tokyorider (16. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht.

Hatte mein Bike neues Bike mittlerweile immer im Ladenlokal drin, mein Geschäftspartner war davon nicht begeistert....dann isses halt ab in den Hinterhof gekommen....

Und die Frage warum ich mit so einem Rad zur Arbeit fahre.....hatte halt nur das eine Bike und kauf mir nicht noch eins extra. (Mein Bike ist mein Auto...da ich kein Auto habe^^)
Wer nen Porsche besitzt fährt damit ja auch evtl. zur Arbeit^^
Welche Gruppierung das Rad hat ist ja bekannt, es wird wohl auf`m Schwarzmarkt gehandelt, wie der Azubi von nem Kumpel meinte. Die bieten das für 1700 an...
Einer von den Sinti/Roma Leuten hat mich auch schon angerufen und sich als ein Mustafa ausgegeben.
Er wisse wer das hat etc.....ob er mit dem Rad bei mir vorbeischauen soll...und wieviel Finderlohn es gibt.
Hab ihm gesagt er solle sich an die Polizei wenden, da ich keinen Bock habe, 4 oder mehr von den Herrschaften hier stehen zu haben....mit dem Finderlohn geben die sich dann nicht zufrieden.,
Er wollte noch wissen, wie teuer das Rad war, welche größe etc....
Hab ihm die Daten natürlich nicht genannt....er wollte nur mehr Infos über das Bike.

Polizei ist wohl dran....aber ob das was wird....mal sehen.

Gruß

Mark


----------

